# 2023 European Map Update download available



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

You can download directly from the VW website here…


 https://navigation-maps.volkswagen.com/vw-maps/P310_N60S5MIBH3_EU.7z



Successfully loaded onto my 2017 TTS.

Just a reminder that if you car is over 3 years old, and you have not had your maps licence extended, the car will refuse to load the update.


----------



## tees_tts (3 mo ago)

Thank you, for some reason I could not access them via the VW site. Very much appreciated


----------



## mtainkat (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the link…. do you have to reload poi’s for speed cameras if you update the map?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

I never have. Seems my POI persist over map updates.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

tees_tts said:


> Thank you, for some reason I could not access them via the VW site. Very much appreciated


The standard download route via the VW website is currently broken. If you register for a VW account (you don’t need to add a vehicle) you can get to a re-vamped version of the download page. I suspect the old download page is either being updated, or is supposed to tell you to log in but is broken?

However even then the new page hasn’t been updated with links to the 2023 maps yet. But it’s normal for the maps to be uploaded to the server in advance (hence the link), and then VW eventually update the download pages in due course (often many weeks later).


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

possible that the archive data need more free space than 32 Gb Sdcard FAT32 formatted??


----------



## manaudi (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi, could u guys tell me if there is site to get North America maps ? thanks


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks pcbcc 

(Incidentally, if any of you have a synology NAS, Download Station works nicely with the direct links to the map files.)


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

manaudi said:


> Hi, could u guys tell me if there is site to get North America maps ? thanks


I believe the NA maps are licensed differently. I don’t think NA VW owners get free lifetime maps like they do in Europe. Therefore no easily accessible download.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

is the update 26.2 gb ? (looks lighter than usual one)



pcbbc said:


> You can download directly from the VW website here…
> 
> 
> https://navigation-maps.volkswagen.com/vw-maps/P310_N60S5MIBH3_EU.7z
> ...


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> Is the update 26.2GB?


Yes. It unzips to 31.something.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks, just unloaded it, going to install it tonight, however still under 30 gb once unzipped (but guess shouldn't be a problem)


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

kevin#34 said:


> thanks, just unloaded it, going to install it tonight, however still under 30 gb once unzipped (but guess shouldn't be a problem)


After dowloading and unzip my windows pc say me that on the 32 Gb SD Fat 32 formatted there is not enough space.
Whats the problem?


----------



## Heik (Sep 6, 2021)

albe0876 said:


> After dowloading and unzip my windows pc say me that on the 32 Gb SD Fat 32 formatted there is not enough space.
> Whats the problem?


Downloaded the file, see Info_7z-jpg.
Extracted with WinZip to FAT32 SD, size 32GB, see Info_SD.jpg and Content_SD.jpg.
Had no problems in extraction or installing.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

probably the size of the folder can slightly change according to the program used to unzip it. As said before, in my case it was 29.2 and it uploaded successfully


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

If it won’t fit on a card, unzip elsewhere. Delete all files with Map3D in the name from the MIB1 folder. None of these are used or referenced by the MIB2 platform, and so are completely redundant.

Indeed the official Audi downloads never used to include these, perhaps they still don’t. Presumably VW add them so the same download can be shared with their MIB1 equipped vehicles.

Anyway, that should save you about 12GB. Then copy what remains over to the SD card (MIB1 and MIB2 folders and metainfo2.txt), and install as normal.


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

pcbbc said:


> If it won’t fit on a card, unzip elsewhere. Delete all files with Map3D in the name from the MIB1 folder. None of these are used or referenced by the MIB2 platform, and so are completely redundant.
> 
> Indeed the official Audi downloads never used to include these, perhaps they still don’t. Presumably VW add them so the same download can be shared with their MIB1 equipped vehicles.
> 
> Anyway, that should save you about 12GB. Then copy what remains over to the SD card (MIB1 and MIB2 folders and metainfo2.txt), and install as normal.


Many thanks pcbbc!


----------



## Heik (Sep 6, 2021)

albe0876 said:


> After dowloading and unzip my windows pc say me that on the 32 Gb SD Fat 32 formatted there is not enough space.
> Whats the problem?


Are you sure, that you have this version of the map file 
P310_N60S5MIBH3_EU.7z ?
Loaded using this link 
https://navigation-maps.volkswagen.com/vw-maps/P310_N60S5MIBH3_EU.7z 

WinZip shows its sizes, 29.2GB extracted, 26.2 GB packed, see WinZip screen capture.

Capacity of 32GB SD is 29.8GB, at least if formatted using Windows10 format feature.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Heik said:


> Capacity of 32GB SD is 29.8GB, at least if formatted using Windows10 format feature.


Capacity of *YOUR* 32GB SD card is 29.8GB. But not all cards are created equal. Depends which flash chip is used, and how much space is reserved for wear leveling.

Also might depend on what software you use for unzipping as to how it calculates the space required. It’s not an exact science since you must allow space for filesystem overheads in addition to the raw size of the unzipped data.

Here's my fresh SanDisk 32GB showing only 29.6GB under WIndows 11.


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes i'm sure, i 'have the right maps database downloaded from the link before.
My 32GB SD (SanDISK) after format with windows 10 have less than 30 GB (29,7 Gbyte) of free space.

The downloaded compressed file is 26,2 GByte and i have unzipeed it with WINRAR and also with 7zip.

i think we are at the limiti of a 32 Gbyte card


----------



## Heik (Sep 6, 2021)

pcbbc said:


> Capacity of *YOUR* 32GB SD card is 29.8GB. But not all cards are created equal. Depends which flash chip is used, and how much space is reserved for wear leveling.
> 
> Also might depend on what software you use for unzipping as to how it calculates the space required. It’s not an exact science since you must allow space for filesystem overheads in addition to the raw size of the unzipped data.


Yes, my 32 GB SD card capacity is 29.8GB.
I was lucky that my 32 GB SD card capacity is 29.8GB (based on kB=1024B), which equals labeled capacity 32GB, based on hardware vendors kB=1000B.

What I was telling above is, that there should be no problems to extract that 7z with WinZip to a a SD card with real announced capacity of 32GB (= 29.8GB real "1024" capacity), which is formatted to FAT32 using Windows 10 format feature.

On purpose I mentioned all the tools I used. For instance WinRAR does not extract the file properly and is giving errors.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

albe0876 said:


> Yes i'm sure, i 'have the right maps database downloaded from the link before.
> My 32GB SD (SanDISK) after format with windows 10 have less than 30 GB (29,7 Gbyte) of free space.
> 
> The downloaded compressed file is 26,2 GByte and i have unzipeed it with WINRAR and also with 7zip.
> ...


You are correct. My SanDisk 32GB card also shows that capacity and 7zip fails towards the end when unzipping.

Just follow my instructions in previous post. Unzip elsewhere and first delete all the files with Map3D in the name under the MIB1 folders. Your MIB2 system doesn’t need or use these.

If you unzipped to a folder named "UnzippedMaps" in your users Documents folder, then from the Windows command prompt...

```
cd "%USERPROFILE%\Documents\UnzippedMaps"
del /s *map3d*.psf
```


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

As suggested by pcbbc i have deleted map 3d.psf files and correclty installed the 2023 maps database on my TT.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

pcbbc said:


> Delete all files with Map3D in the name from the MIB1 folder. None of these are used or referenced by the MIB2 platform, and so are completely redundant.


How do you even know this?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

RobinHelsby said:


> How do you even know this?


Because if you look in MIB2/metainfo2.txt file, and the various MIB2 package.cfg files it references, you can see exactly which files are needed by the system (it shares some, but not all, located in the earlier MIB1 platform folders), and which are not.

More importantly, if you compare at an official Audi map download vs the official VW one, you will notice the VW one is a lot larger. Cross referencing and comparing files in each you’ll notice VW downloads include the map3d.psd files, and the Audi ones do not. No other differences. So therefore valid to conclude that Audi MIB2 platform does not need map3d files.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

pcbbc said:


> Because if you look in MIB2/metainfo2.txt file, and the various MIB2 package.cfg files it references, you can see exactly which files are needed by the system (it shares some, but not all, located in the earlier MIB1 platform folders), and which are not.
> 
> More importantly, if you compare at an official Audi map download vs the official VW one, you will notice the VW one is a lot larger. Cross referencing and comparing files in each you’ll notice VW downloads include the map3d.psd files, and the Audi ones do not. No other differences. So therefore valid to conclude that Audi MIB2 platform does not need map3d files.


Nice!


----------



## kammy (Jan 29, 2021)

pcbbc said:


> The standard download route via the VW website is currently broken. If you register for a VW account (you don’t need to add a vehicle) you can get to a re-vamped version of the download page. I suspect the old download page is either being updated, or is supposed to tell you to log in but is broken?
> 
> However even then the new page hasn’t been updated with links to the 2023 maps yet. But it’s normal for the maps to be uploaded to the server in advance (hence the link), and then VW eventually update the download pages in due course (often many weeks later).


That explains why when I navigated there yesterday, they were showing the last update as 20th June.

Thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## motodenta (Sep 16, 2021)

Download links working! 
However, my 20 plate does not recognize them, based on my myadui account there is no update.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

motodenta said:


> Download links working!
> However, my 20 plate does not recognize them, based on my myadui account there is no update.


Please re-read my headline post on page 1.

Sorry, see you say your car is 2020. Still I suspect most likely your maps licence is expired. You are only permitted 5 updates from new.
First check you have correctly unzipped the map update. Root folder of SD card should have metainfo2.txt and MIB1 and MIB2 folders.

Next check your entitlement via the FEC codes shown in engineering mode.








VC Engineering Mode/Map Update


Not a lot of interest/use in here, but in case to is of use to someone... 1. Navigate to the Settings screen: 2. Press and hold both the left soft key and the back button (on the centre console) together for 10 seconds: 3. The Engineering Menu should be displayed (if not, retry pressing the...




www.ttforum.co.uk




You should have a key starting 023000?? for maps. The last 2 digits indicate the final update which your vehicle is permitted to install.
Edit: 02300030 (or higher) is required for the latest maps.


----------

